# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط پذیرش دانشگاه های بین الملل

## sina a

سلام.چن تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
1-شنیدم میشه با شرط معدل بری دانشگاه بین الملل راسته؟
2-اگ با شرط معدل میشه بری میشه اصلا کنکور ندی و فقط با معدل بری؟
3-هزینه ی هر ترم چقدره برای پزشکی؟

----------


## AM24

فقط فقط با کنکور میشه وارد پزشکی بین الملل یا همون پردیس شد وبه معدل هم اصلا ربطی نداره.
شهریه ثابتش سالی 16میلیون تومن هست

----------


## saeedkh76

> فقط فقط با کنکور میشه وارد پزشکی بین الملل یا همون پردیس شد وبه معدل هم اصلا ربطی نداره.
> شهریه ثابتش سالی 16میلیون تومن هست


سالی 16 تومن؟؟؟
یا خداااااااا :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## neg in

لطفا میشه یه راهنمایی هم راجب اتاق عمل پردیس کنین؟قبولیش سخته؟
امیدی هس قبول بشم؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> لطفا میشه یه راهنمایی هم راجب اتاق عمل پردیس کنین؟قبولیش سخته؟
> امیدی هس قبول بشم؟


دوست عزیز اتاق عمل چیه که شما دنبال پردیسش هستی!
فکر کنم شما برگه رو سفید‌ بدید و منفس نزنید پردیس قبولید اتاق عمل!(حالا یه۳-۴تامنفی هم عیب نداره!ولی نه بیشتر!)...به دوستانی که اتاق عمل میخونن برنخوره فقط جهت شوخی گفتم!اتاق عمل رشته ی خییییلی خوبیه و بازار کارش تقریبا از همه ی رشته های مهندسی بهتره
جدا از شوخی چرا داری به اتاق عمل فکر میکنی؟همیشه هدف بزرگ داشته باش(جمله ی ویترینی قشنکیه!اما واقعا فوق العادس)به کم هیچوقت قانع نشو
اگر اطلاعات کامل تر میخوای برو سایت کانون قسمت کارنامه ی کنکور بر اساس رشته و دانشگاه ببین با چند پردیس اتاق عمل قبول شدن
موفق باشی!

----------


## neg in

شمادید غلطی دارین چون اتاق عمل رشته بسیار خوبی هس و اینکه ایران به این همه دکتر نیازی نداره!!!!!اگه همه به پزشکی علاقه داشته باشن و بخوان پزشک بشن که ایران پراز پزشک میشه از اون گذشته رشته ای که برای من مناسب تر هس اتاق عمل هس به دلایلی....ولی من فک نمیکنم به این اسونیم که گفتین باشه 30 /40 درصد باید بزنم .اگه به این اسونی بود که پس چرا ملت انقد میشینن پشت کنکور؟

----------


## ah.at

چییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سیییییییییییییییییییی چهللللللللللللللللللل درصد وسه اتاق عمل پردیسسسسسسس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟

شما مطمئنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خاهر من 30  -  40 درصد بزنید .خب تو منطقه 3 پزشکی ملی میارید .  والا

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام.چن تا سوال داشتم ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید
> 1-شنیدم میشه با شرط معدل بری دانشگاه بین الملل راسته؟
> 2-اگ با شرط معدل میشه بری میشه اصلا کنکور ندی و فقط با معدل بری؟
> 3-هزینه ی هر ترم چقدره برای پزشکی؟


شرط معدل چی هست؟؟
فقط کنکور 
هرترم حدود 8 تومن در حال حاضر که با نرخ تورم هرسال میتونن افزایشش بدن
هزینه هر سال رو هم یک جا میگیرن(2ترم) حالا قسط بندی و اینا میکنن یا چک میگیرن و..

----------


## setareh60

دوستان کسانی که اطلاع دارن، اگه کسی در حال تحصیل تو ارشد باشه و بخواد دندان بین الملل بخونه با کدوم مدرک تحصیلیش برا کنکور ثبت نام کنه؟ یکی از دوستان من میخواد شرکت کنه و حدود رتبه رو هم نمیدونم و اینکه دیگه معدل هنوز تاثیر نداره و مصاحبه داره؟؟ دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنین، ممنون میشم

----------


## neg in

mahsa jan har cheghadr k bashe mohem ghabool shodane ama beynolmelal ham mese azad has

----------

